# Liam Stewart



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone.My name is Liam Stewart.I have been competing since 1991 where i got 3rd in the first timers and in 1992 i got 2nd in the novice (ifbb). I was out of the bodybuilding scene from then untill 2000 where i competed in nabb N.I. My competative career from then is as follows:

2000 (nabba) 3rd Novice

2001 (nabba) 1st Novice

2001 (nabba) 2nd Novice britain finals

2002 (nabba) Class 2 winner and OVERALL WINNER

2003 (nabba) 7th World championships (scotland)

2004 (ifbb) Light heavyweight winner and OVERALL WINNER

2004 (ibfa) 2nd class 2 World championships

2004 (wabba) 9th world championships (india)

2005 (wabba) 4th Europeans masters (london)

2005 (ibfa) 3rd world championships (seniors)

2005 Open Grand prix 4th (day after ibfa worlds)

2005 (wabba) 3rd world championships masters (gran canaria)

Plans for 2006

Wabba world championships in greece

Thats my only plans so far this year.I may enter other shows but im unsure as of yet.The wabba worlds is my main aim so far.


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi liam, wow you have been a busy guy, looks a very impresive career mate, glad to have you aboard my friend


----------



## damien (Dec 29, 2005)

Welcome to the board big man.This man is a wealth of knowledge and has trained many from extreme fitness (which he manages) for all the shows, and to great success.Hes such a well respected person and athlete in the sport, using his talent and ability in bodybuilding to raise money for charity.Heres just a couple of pics of Liam.Just alittle note, this is liams off season shape.(believe it or not)

Guest posing with simon robinson at wpf all irelands 5th march 2006










another one








[/img]


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow! It is really strange but I get so inspired by the pictures of guys like this. I don't want to be one of thoose girls with a manly figure or anything, but I do admire what guys like this, arnie being my all time inspiration have achieved!! xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow! It is really strange but I get so inspired by the pictures of guys like this. I don't want to be one of thoose girls with a manly figure or anything, but I do admire what guys like this, arnie being my all time inspiration have achieved!! xx


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

hey m8


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks mel for your words of incourement


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

not bad hows things with you mate


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

your too kind wee dog you do a lot for the sport your self couldnt of got to were i am today with out you and gareths help and of course extrem fitness ps: your training great at da minute good things ahead for you fer sure l8r wee dog :lol:


----------

